# 'Mark Forums Read'



## tonyintoronto (Dec 28, 2008)

hey gang,

I was just fiddling around with the settings to see what happens when I click it and under Quick Links I clicked 'Mark Forums Read'. I've always liked that setting when it has a little orange thing beside the formums with new posts. NOW I CANT GET IT BACK! :x 

Any help?

-Tony :bass:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

tonyintoronto said:


> hey gang,
> 
> I was just fiddling around with the settings to see what happens when I click it and under Quick Links I clicked 'Mark Forums Read'. I've always liked that setting when it has a little orange thing beside the formums with new posts. NOW I CANT GET IT BACK! :x
> 
> ...


Tony,
you posted when were in the midst of the version change and some templates were still not updated.

Do you still have this problem?


----------



## tonyintoronto (Dec 28, 2008)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> tonyintoronto said:
> 
> 
> > hey gang,
> ...


No, actually... I just noticed last week that it's working again. Thanks for the concern though!

-Tony :bass:


----------

